# Need Information On Hamilton



## nissantech (Jul 20, 2010)

Just dug this old Hamilton out of a scrap box of watches laying around. It is a automatic and is keeping great time over the last 36 hours.It says Hamilton AutomaticOn top and at the bottom it says Cape - horn. The crown at 2:00 rotates the inner minute bezel.









Sorry about picture camera phone is all that is handy. Thanks


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

Mine says hello










they are called Aqua Dates and available in two sizes of super compressor case - the super compressor cases are early dive cases and there is lots info on the web about these cases.

Date from mid 60's and are Hamilton cal 64A 21 jewel IIRC.


----------



## nissantech (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info!! Doing a search with Aqua Date did pull up some more information. I wasn't getting much by using Cape-Horn. A little TLC and a new crystal and she will have many more years of service.


----------



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:

What else do you have in that scrap box of watches?????


----------



## nissantech (Jul 20, 2010)

Dazaa there is no telling what is in these boxes. My dad started buying watches on the bay about five yeas back and the last time I looked he had over 500 feedback from purchases. Now a lot of these are bulk buys and it's a crap shoot as to what he gets but sometimes he gets very lucky.He has no telling how many watches laying around. He has a gazzilion old timex's and cheap watches but I have also dug out some nice Hamilton's ,Bulova's,Seiko's and the likes. Every time I go see him now he gives me a shoe box full and I can't wait to get home and go through them.I will post a bulk picture when I get a chance.


----------

